
Light Switches Should Be Smarter Than Your Light Bulbs - slowhand09
https://onezero.medium.com/your-light-switches-should-be-smarter-than-your-light-bulbs-d9dcf6df2230
======
m-p-3
IMO the idea of a smart light switch makes more sense than a smart bulb.

If someone turn off the switch, you're stuck being unable to control that
light until the switch is put back on, and you have to exclusively use an app
to control it. The smart switch at least allow a parallel control of the light
bulb without having to worry about turning off the switch by mistake or
because a guest is unfamiliar with the system.

~~~
slowhand09
Totally agree. And smart switches, at least the motion-sensors have been
around for 30yrs. Evidently bulb-makers are better marketers.

